# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H7

## I()

I was asked by a friend who found out he has the maternal haplogroup _H7b1_. I found only very little information about it.

Is anyone who has this haplogroup, or who knows details about it?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## ntindeo

> I was asked by a friend who found out he has the maternal haplogroup _H7b1_. I found only very little information about it.
> 
> Is anyone who has this haplogroup, or who knows details about it?
> Thank you in advance.


According to Yfull, H7b1 it is found now in Bulgaria, Albania, Greece and Italy.

An H7 was discovered in eastern Linear Pottery Culture, 5300-4900 BCE

----------


## Hawk

I belong to mtDNA H7, any information on this maternal lineage?

----------


## nellymahog

Hello. I belong to mtDNA H7b2. I'm new here.

----------


## kingjohn

> Hello. I belong to mtDNA H7b2. I'm new here.


welcome  :Smile: 
according to *mtdna tree* 
look scandinavian mainly with some sporadic cases in 
balkan serbia hungary  :Thinking: 
https://www.yfull.com/mtree/H7b2*/

----------


## nellymahog

Thank you kingjohn. Yes my mother's line is Scandinavian and her great grandfather was probably Hungarian. Jakob Lehm or Lehim  :Smile:

----------


## Kristiyan

My daughter and obviously my wife, her mother and grandmother have this haplogroup H7. They are Bulgarians and originate from a Thracian region in Bulgaria.

----------


## Hawk

> My daughter and obviously my wife, her mother and grandmother have this haplogroup H7. They are Bulgarians and originate from a Thracian region in Bulgaria.


From which region?

----------


## Kristiyan

> From which region?


As far as I know, her grandmother is from the region of Nova Zagora.

----------

